# Battlefield 2 crashes on startup



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

when ever i try to play battlefield 2 the screen goes black on startup and stay like that until i press a button then it crashes. except for when i press control alt delete the the task manager comes up and i can see that there is a error box but i cannot open it and read it. i am normally able to play battlefield 2 on full settings but it no longer works

can someone please help me !!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

post your specs

Ram
CPU
PSU
motherboard
Graphics card

have you tried dusting your computer lately with a can of compressed air. Dust can really make your computer mess up


----------



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

um i have a nvidia 8400 gs
im not sure about the other stuff.
but ive run it perfectly before and my computer hasnt changed


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you cleaned your computer lately with a can of compressed air?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i had the same problem, it did not like being run as a limited user. . did not even like run-as.

I had to logout and log back in as an administrator.

Thanks EA, i wont buy your awful games again!


----------



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

i am adiministrator though, so it wont help


----------



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

and no i havent tried cleaning with can of compressed air, but if its dirty then would it not effect all my other games?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Right Click you desktop and select Properties.
Go to Display tab and select Advanced.
Go to Troubleshoot tab and make sure Hardware Acceleration is set to full.
Press Ok to exit that.

Go Start -> Run. Type 'dxdiag' and click Ok.
Go to the Display tab and make sure the 3 DirectX features are enabled.


----------



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

alright i found the problem. its a direct x problem.


im running on windows 2003 server.
i had direct x 9.0c, but then i downloaded this direct x 10 which was combatible with server 2003, but it actually didnt change much so now bf2 cant recognise that i actually do have direct x 9.

so now i need some way of tricking the game or i have to roll back to 8.1 then reinstall 9.0c somehow.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no you don't have Dx 10 that's only for vista you just updated Dx 9


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

using a $600 OS for a desktop .. hmmm


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmm. Indeed.

Did you install anything like the Alky Project, or that Russian DX level changer program?
If so, I don't really know how to remove it. I also wouldn't recommend using it, it's far too unstable in my opinion. 
It is possible that it corrupted previous DX files. Do you have any system restore points you can go back to before you installed 'DX 10'?


----------



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

um i have no idea.

i know its not actually dx10.but it says that my version is 10.0(4.10.0000.6000)

when i did the dxdiag command, i found that a file called d3d8thk.dll was an old version or corrupt.


----------



## Jaeger Snake (Mar 9, 2009)

all my other games have no problem with it.

if theres only one game that screws up it'll be bf2


----------

